# WOW ! What a Crappie



## Phil Carver

Man , wouldnt you like to catch one like this ?  










That thing is a HAWG !


----------



## flathunter

yep, thats a NICE ONE...Where was it caught?


----------



## Fish On

Thats a MONSTER CRAPPIE.....Nice Fish !


----------



## bkr43050

That is another pic of the new Kentucky state record that the lady caught earlier this year on Mother's Day. That thing don't hardly look real because it is so stinking huge.


----------



## bkr43050

The fish weighed in a 4lb 14oz!

Here is the link to the discussion a little while back about it along with an article about it.


----------



## boonecreek

bkr43050 said:


> The fish weighed in a 4lb 14oz!
> 
> Here is the link to the discussion a little while back about it along with an article about it.


eastfork go one of those in there.


----------



## sbreech

Holy Cow!!


----------



## Ruminator

Brian, your link didn't work.

How long did it measure?! 

Thats one heck of a :B !


----------



## Dandrews

I've never seen a crappie close to that size.

Here's a link to Kentucky Dept of Fish & Wildlife, the story's about 3/4 of the way down the page.

http://fw.ky.gov/insidefw052005.asp


----------



## spfldbassguy

I might've had to change my underwear after bringing that monster Crappie inlol.


----------



## ezbite

Shoooooweee that's a crappie


----------



## I_Shock_Em

That is one slob slab


----------



## Intimidator

I've often dreamed of Crappie that size!

The State Record for Crappie in South Carolina is 5 POUNDS 1 OZ for a White Crappie...I only know that because my neighbor in SC was a Master Crappie fisherman. He had 2 FULL Metal Stringers with Mounts of the 3 pound plus Crappie he had caught over the years.
One day he yelled at me and asked me to come check out the Crappies he caught at Lake Marion.
He had a huge mess of BIG Crappies and then pulled out a 4.42 pounder (it was mounted alone on driftwood)....I told him it had to be at least a State Record and he just laughed and told me it wasn't even close....I have never forgotten the size of that thing, and have never been close to catching one that would even go on one of his stringers!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Wow! Great for her! What a MONSTER!!!!!!


----------



## Snyd

NIce - Always good to see a slab like that. I am sure that was fun to catch.


----------

